
Narcissists and Psychopaths Are More Likely to Refuse to Wear Masks, Research - pseudolus
https://www.newsweek.com/narcissists-psychopaths-face-mask-requirement-mandate-social-distancing-covid-19-coronavirus-1519732
======
stevenalowe
clickbait

